# UNITED DREAMS SUPER LOWRIDER CAR SHOW YUMA, AZ- ROLL CALL



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE:

ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL.....

THIS IS JUST TO NAME A FEW AND AS MORE LET US KNOW WE WILL POST IT SO EVERYONE CAN SEE HOW THSI SHOW IS GOING DOWN!!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ AND FAMILY WILL BE THERE.........WHY HE'S NOT ON THE FLYER, I ASKED THE SAME QUESTION.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL

ROLLERZ ONLY-YUMA, AZ


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ AND FAMILY WILL BE THERE.........WHY HE'S NOT ON THE FLYER, I ASKED THE SAME QUESTION.


IDK HOMIE UR LADY KEPT SHAKING HER HEAD NO NO NO......WHATS IT GONNA BE......WE GONNA BE DOINF SOME REVISIONS ON THE FLYERS SOON....NEED TO KNOW A DEFINATLY YES OR NO CARNAL....


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

roll call gonna get pretty long :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL

SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA....

GRACIAS TO ALL THE CLUBS!!!​


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Mexican Side CC from Mexicali, Mexico would be present.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA

MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX




GRACIAS TO ALL THE CLUBS!!!​


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ AND FAMILY WILL BE THERE.........WHY HE'S NOT ON THE FLYER, I ASKED THE SAME QUESTION.


i only ad the information as it is given to me! Got plenty of room!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

BigMandoAZ said:


> i only ad the information as it is given to me! Got plenty of room!


AS I GET A FEW MORE DETAILS THAT WILL NEED TO BE ADDED TO THE FLYER.....I WILL PM YOU


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Big Fish lowrider videos from LA, he does alot of the hop videos in in cali and he will be here at our show fiming the Hop and show....if you havent seen his work look him up on youtube or BigFish productions1.com...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll definitely be there. Is there any prize money for best bike?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> I'll definitely be there. Is there any prize money for best bike?


yes, there is $500 best bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> yes, there is $500 best bike


wholly fuck  Maybe Lunch Money has another show to go to before retirement


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> wholly fuck  Maybe Lunch Money has another show to go to before retirement


we will see ya here again homie...hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for this show. :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup tony o u gonna stay for the after party this year??


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

yo wats up ricky hows everything goin? hope everythings been goin good just cant wait for the show its gunna be a GOOD ONE!!! TTT FROM ALL THE HOMIES OF UNIQUES ALL CHAPTERS CRUISING TIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF 
-TEQUILA SUNRISE :thumbsup::guns:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

uniques928 said:


> yo wats up ricky hows everything goin? hope everythings been goin good just cant wait for the show its gunna be a GOOD ONE!!! TTT FROM ALL THE HOMIES OF UNIQUES ALL CHAPTERS CRUISING TIL THE WHEELS FALL OFF
> -TEQUILA SUNRISE :thumbsup::guns:


sup homie everything is great bro u know keeping the lowrider movement strong in the 928....y ya estas the show is getting closer and is gonna be even better than last year...thanks Uniques cc for all your support


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

HERE SUM PICS OF LAST YEARS SHOW TO REFRESH UR MEMORIES OR IF U DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> sup tony o u gonna stay for the after party this year??


Hell yeah I'll probably stay a little bit for the after party


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

*see ya there:biggrin:*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs in Yuma Az has them Big Fish dvd's in stock!


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs in Yuma Az has them Lowrider Scene dvd's and magazines in stock!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don Pedro said:


> Coronado Customs in Yuma Az has them Lowrider Scene dvd's and magazines in stock!


Lowrider Scene will be at the show also.......


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Lowrider Scene will be at the show also.......


Oh ya you mean HotDoGG.:bowrofl:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Don Pedro said:


> Oh ya you mean HotDoGG.:bowrofl:


You know it topdogg will be taking care of business


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> You know it topdogg will be taking care of business


Hope he doesn't use the fish eye lens. lol:roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don Pedro said:


> Hope he doesn't use the fish eye lens. lol:roflmao:


thats his trademark :rofl:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

AND THE AFTER PARTY !!! OFF THE HOOOK WITH THE CHOLO DJ..!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm TonyO and I approve this show :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's right if tony o approves u know its a good show!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> That's right if tony o approves u know its a good show!!!


Trust me I've gone to BAD shows and I've spread the word, those shows ultimately fail :nosad:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know homie and we are glad to have u at our show bro u have sop top lowrider bikes!!!! Plus RO alwys rolls deep to our show...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Getting closer and closer


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

THTS RIGHT!!!! UDCCTTMFT!


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

ALRIGHT HOMEBOYS HERES THE PIX THAT WERE SHOT @ THE MI VIDA SHOW THIS MONTH ENJOY... 























































































































AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST OUR HOST OF THE MI VIDA YUMA, AZ RICHARD CRAIGS RIDE!!! SHE LIKES IT!!! 










THESE ARE JUST A FEW OF OVER A HUNDRED PICS TAKEN AT THIS SHOW U CAN SEE EM ALL ON OUR CLUB PAGE 
ON FACE BOOK. UNITED DREAMS CAR AND BIKE CLUB YUMA, AZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics ab........


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

N E HOP PICS OR VIDEOS?


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

ed1983 said:


> N E HOP PICS OR VIDEOS?


This show isnt till February big dogg. but there is videos and pics of last years show on youtube :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

go onto the hydraulics top of United Dreams lowrider super show and hop and there is videos there or yuma "hop in yuma"


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTMFT_


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!

































_​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT looking good pedro


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

who else wants to comed down to the biggest show in southern az and try to win some cash and see the baddest cars in az and california>>>>


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTT_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PiscesQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

can u send me a pre reg thanks [email protected] or in my pm


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

I DO, I DO, HAHA...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

lilwill1999 said:


> can u send me a pre reg thanks [email protected] or in my pm



aite homie


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> aite homie


 thanks g


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX

GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY




GRACIAS TO ALL THE CLUBS!!!​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA

SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ




GRACIAS TO ALL THE CLUBS!!!​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Fill it up Rick, I have some good stuff on tap for your show brother. Keep in mind everyone, it is my wife and my 12th Anniversary that day, so bring her some flowers. We are looking to making this show our annual Anniversary celebration weekend for many many years to come, Lord willing of course.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here are a few of our sponsors and vendors;
Krazy Kutting
Coronado Customs
Elite Motorsports
Lowrider Scene Magazine
Big Fish Productions Lowrider Videos
& more to come


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Gotta get dem Diego clubs down there homie..


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Here are a few of our sponsors and vendors;
> Krazy Kutting
> Coronado Customs
> Elite Motorsports
> ...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD PRIMO!!!! TTMFT!


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
> ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
> ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
> ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
> ...



PHOENIX CAR CLUB B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE:

ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ

PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ




GRACIAS TO ALL THE CLUBS!!!​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE:
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ

KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ


AZ IS COMING DOWN HARD FOR THIS SHOW!!!




GRACIAS TO ALL THE CLUBS!!!​​


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

CRUNCH TIME!!


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

kandy-kutty87 said:


> Gotta get dem Diego clubs down there homie..


hell yeah that would be tight


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

lets get our work done to get them diego clubs homies>>>


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT United Dreams CC


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Couple more months homies


----------



## rosieomar03 (Nov 30, 2010)

~AZTLAN~ will def b there! :h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ

AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX

GRACIAS TO OUR BROTHERS FROM SOUTH OF THE BORDER COMING OUT TO SUPPORT





GRACIAS TO ALL THE CLUBS!!!​​


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't wait homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

schaefer 64 59 said:


> Can't wait homies!!! :thumbsup:


U GONNA STAY FOR THE AFTER PARTY THIS TIME HOMIE.......


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

HEY WHATS UP RENE IS IT GONNA BE 1 DOLLAR U SCALL ITS AGAIN AT THE BAR>>>>>>>>>>?:barf:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup society 1980.....yes sirrr $1 beers after party....so get ur rest and book ur rooms early before they sell out....


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

SOCIETY1980 said:


> HEY WHATS UP RENE IS IT GONNA BE 1 DOLLAR U SCALL ITS AGAIN AT THE BAR>>>>>>>>>>?:barf:


ready for round 2 homie?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

gonna be a crazy night can see it already hno:hahaha:chuck:


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

whats kracking homies
uffin:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTT








_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hotel Rates for show will be $77....let them know i want the United Dreams car show rate.....book fast cuz they will sell out!! See ya homies


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lookin forward to this show. I'm thinking of registering 3 bikes this time. You gonna break it down to categories? I got a 16" Full and 16" Semi I dont wanna compete against myself :scrutinize:


----------



## DannyUnitedDreams (Nov 18, 2010)

This is going to be a bad ass Car Show... I'm extremely proud of all the United Dreams members for their hard work thru last year show & the planning of this years up coming show. This years upcoming Car Show will show all the hard work & determination that all United Dreams Car Club Members have put into this coming up show on February 11, 2012... Unfortunately I had to go on the road with my new Job at Werner Enterprises but I'm excited to be at our United Dreams Super Show 3 so I can be there to judge the show... Keep up the good work United Dreams & I'm proud to be part of this well organized car club & to be part of this familia...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> Lookin forward to this show. I'm thinking of registering 3 bikes this time. You gonna break it down to categories? I got a 16" Full and 16" Semi I dont wanna compete against myself :scrutinize:


Tony yes we break them down at 16" street, mild and full custom


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

DannyUnitedDreams said:


> This is going to be a bad ass Car Show... I'm extremely proud of all the United Dreams members for their hard work thru last year show & the planning of this years up coming show. This years upcoming Car Show will show all the hard work & determination that all United Dreams Car Club Members have put into this coming up show on February 11, 2012... Unfortunately I had to go on the road with my new Job at Werner Enterprises but I'm excited to be at our United Dreams Super Show 3 so I can be there to judge the show... Keep up the good work United Dreams & I'm proud to be part of this well organized car club & to be part of this familia...


Danny boy its about time homie u get on layitlow........glad to see you doing ok on your trip......


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Room rates are $77 friday and saturday........move in will start friday from 1pm-5pm and saturday from 5am-10am........For rates call Cocopah hotel 928-722-6677 ask for United Dreams rate!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Tony yes we break them down at 16" street, mild and full custom


:thumbsup: 

Is there pre-reg or day of show reg? Is it at the same spot at the Casino as last year?


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Is there pre-reg or day of show reg? Is it at the same spot at the Casino as last year?


Ya same spot as last year...we got preregs also..send me ur email I can send. Pre regs


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

*We ready! lets do this! *


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> *We ready! lets do this! *


Its going down almost that time!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's getting close


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm the dj :yes::yes:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cholo dj in the house


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

TTT for united deams


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

FFJacobo said:


> TTT for united deams


sup jacobo.......see u vatos here


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX

NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ

​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Rick, Don't forget the ceviche!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE:
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
> ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
> ...


*STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA AND MEXICALI ARE THERE!*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB VALLE DE COACHELLA AND MEXICALI ARE THERE!*



THANKS STREET KINGZ CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM BAD ASS BOMBS AND RIDES YOU VATOS GOT!!! MUCH RESPECT!! VALLE DE COCHELLA/MEXICALI WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT FOR UNITED DREAMS.
WHATS UP RICK. GETTING CLOSE FOR THE BIG EVENT.


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

*Valley Kings will be there as well

with Cinco de MayoDe:h5:*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> TTT


Whats up bro can you email the pre reg form? [email protected] thanks


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

One Month Away!!!!hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

will announce it to the club homie.will give u a answer


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cool bro this is a real good show and we getcars and clubs from all over AZ and southern Cali...also the after party is going down $1 beers check out some of the videos from last year on YouTube....beer me...dreams to reality dos..the hop in Yuma..


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

we will be announcing performers soon...If you like old school rap you gonna love this show thats all i have to say....


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:run:aaaaaaa one month away :thumbsup: getting real close cant wait for one of the biggest shows in the southwest


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Javylowks....you ready homie...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Don Pedro said:


>


pedro u ready for them hoppers!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX

NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ

​​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> pedro u ready for them hoppers!!!



TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

_its JAVYLOWKS always ready :thumbsup:_


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

_T T M F Tuffin:_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Don Pedro said:


> TTT


:facepalm:


----------



## rosieomar03 (Nov 30, 2010)

can i get a prereg form emailed to [email protected] please :drama:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Will email it to you today....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ

THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA

​​


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA

WE RIDIN CC-COCHELLA, CA

​​


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO will be making the trip to Yuma.........


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA
WE RIDIN CC-COCHELLA, CA

INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO, CC

THIS SHOW IS POSSIBLE THANKS TO THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE CLUBS MAKING THIS POSSIBLE....FROM CALI TO AZ TO MEX

​​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTMFT_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS CC TTMFT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA
WE RIDIN CC-COCHELLA, CA
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO, CC

MI VIDA CC-CHANDLER, AZ

THIS SHOW IS POSSIBLE THANKS TO THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE CLUBS MAKING THIS POSSIBLE....FROM CALI TO AZ TO MEX

​​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_TTMFT_


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup: klean str8 TTMFT U.D.C.C.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitos1 của jess000, trên Flickr


:thumbsup:we will definatly try to make this bike show....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hotel is booking fast just got confirmed by hotel that for friday feb 10th there is 27 rooms left and for saturday the 11th there is 20 rooms left and one suite....out of 201 rooms....so book your rooms homies to enjoy a great show and afterparty and not have to drive....just crawl to your room hahaha


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

damn thats a grip get one quick cuz once they gone they gone!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

UDCC TTMFT


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

United Dreams Always looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

New flyer with entertainment coming soon


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

YA BUUUUUUUDDDDDY!!!! TTMFT!


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

yeeeeaaah buddy


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT FOR UNITED DREAMS!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

it's gonna happen and you can't stop it.


----------



## JAVYLOWKS_UDCC928 (Feb 20, 2011)

THATS RIGHT DJ MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cocopah hotel is sold out...but we have made arrangements with Howard Johnson hotel on 4th ave and 32nd st....which is only bout 6 minutes from casino for a united dreams rate of $58+tax...so its actually cheaper than cocopah....Its gonna be a great show....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

9 days away!!!!got sum heavyhitters coming out to get that cash!!!! Gonna be good!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Cocopah hotel is sold out...but we have made arrangements with Howard Johnson hotel on 4th ave and 32nd st....which is only bout 6 minutes from casino for a united dreams rate of $58+tax...so its actually cheaper than cocopah....Its gonna be a great show....




It's sold out because this is the show not to miss. It's going down...........next week.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's sold out because this is the show not to miss. It's going down...........next week.


sup mike we should kick it on friday evening???


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

uffin:



:wave:


----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

One more week!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*bump er*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

To whom it may concern,
it is my wife's and I 12th anniversary this weekend, and it gets harder and harder to convince her to celebrate at a car show with me working, therefore I thought it would be firme for the AZ clubs to hopefully bring her some flowers. She gets shy EZ so hook it up por favor. Gracias to all of the support that I get throughout the year from AZ clubs.


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

rgarcia15928 said:


> One more week!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I hope you guys got my registrations I never got a confirmation


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> I hope you guys got my registrations I never got a confirmation


yes sirr we did thanks!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

THE SHOW IS ALMOST UPON US AND WE ARE READY!!!


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> yes sirr we did thanks!!! and the prize for Best Bike is back up to $500 now :thumbsup:


All right sweet thanks


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dance Contest Jumping Off!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

BEST BIKE IS $250.00 DONT KNOW WHO HACKED ME ON THAT LAST QUOTE :dunno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Ready to bring the gente some bomb ass kettle corn and funnel cakes.
Thanks again UNITED DREAMS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> BEST BIKE IS $250.00 DONT KNOW WHO HACKED ME ON THAT LAST QUOTE :dunno:


:dunno: I dont know who would do that :angel:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmmm tony ur acting suspicious hahaha.....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Hmmm tony ur acting suspicious hahaha.....


Don't judge ME just judge my bikes


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TonyO said:


> Don't judge ME just judge my bikes



ohh we sure will do that!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA
WE RIDIN CC-COCHELLA, CA
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO, CC
MI VIDA CC-CHANDLER, AZ

NOKTURNAL CC-LOS ANGELES, CA
ELITE KREATIONS CC-SALINAS, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC-YUMA, AZ
BLVD ROLLERS CC-SAN DIEGO, CA

THIS SHOW IS POSSIBLE THANKS TO THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE CLUBS MAKING THIS POSSIBLE....FROM CALI TO AZ TO MEX

​​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA
WE RIDIN CC-COCHELLA, CA
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO, CC
MI VIDA CC-CHANDLER, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-LOS ANGELES, CA
ELITE KREATIONS CC-SALINAS, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC-YUMA, AZ
BLVD ROLLERS CC-SAN DIEGO, CA

NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA VALLY, CA
VIEJITOS CC-COCHELLA VALLEY, CA
ESTILO VALLERO CC-COCHELLA VALLEY, CA

THIS SHOW IS POSSIBLE THANKS TO THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE CLUBS MAKING THIS POSSIBLE....FROM CALI TO AZ TO MEX

​​


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

rgarcia15928 said:


> ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE:​Whats up United Dreams we definetly will be there Showing Our Work Krazy Kutting Plaques, Custom Bike parts, and Full line of vehicle parts. Anyone placing a new order this weekend will get 10% of the entire order. We will have plenty of stock at the show and our shop is only 2 miles from the show. This was a great show last year and it looks like it will be just as good or better. TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE:ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
> ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
> ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
> ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
> ...


:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:



:rimshot:



:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I am now ready. I hope you are ready Yuma, because it's going down.


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tomorrow between 1pm-5pm we will be at casino parking cars!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

*Dont Forget to stop by the Coronado Customs Booth were we will have the latest Hydraulic products on hand. **Everything from Complete kits to Batteries, Gears, cylinders, springs, motors, Dumps you name it... Etc Etc*​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ROLL CALL HERE ARE SOME OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE INFORMED US THAT THEY WILL DEFINATLY BE HERE: ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-VALLE DE COCHELLA, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY-PHOENIX, AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC- PHOENIX, AZ
UNIQUES CC- ORANGE COUNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC- DESERT EMPIRE, CA
UNIQUES CC- LOS ANGELES, CA
IDENTITY CC- PHOENIX, AZ
MI VIDA CC- YUMA COUNTY, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-YUMA, AZ
DESERT DREAMS CC- BLYTHE, CA
LA GENTE CC-VALLE IMPERIAL
SUAVECITO BC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGS BC- IMPERIAL VALLY
STREET KINGZ CC- VALLE DE COCHELLA
MEXICAN SIDE CC- MEXICALI, MEX
GOODTIMES CC- YUMA, AZ
SOCIETY CC-MESA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC-IMPERIAL VALLEY, CA
SPIRIT CC-PHOENIX, AZ
NOSTALGIA CC-YUMA, AZ
PHOENIX CC-PHOENIX, AZ
KNIGHTS IMAGE CC-PHOENIX AZ
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI, MEX
REALISTICS CC-SAN LUIS, MEX
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
THE CROWD CC-SAN DIEGO, CA
WE RIDIN CC-COCHELLA, CA
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO, CC
MI VIDA CC-CHANDLER, AZ
NOKTURNAL CC-LOS ANGELES, CA
ELITE KREATIONS CC-SALINAS, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC-YUMA, AZ
BLVD ROLLERS CC-SAN DIEGO, CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA VALLY, CA
VIEJITOS CC-COCHELLA VALLEY, CA
ESTILO VALLERO CC-COCHELLA VALLEY, CA

MI GUSTO CC-PHX, AZ

THIS SHOW IS POSSIBLE THANKS TO THE SUPPORT OF ALL THE CLUBS MAKING THIS POSSIBLE....FROM CALI TO AZ TO MEX

​​


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Tomorrow between 1pm-5pm we will be at casino parking cars!!!!


PM sent playa :nicoderm:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Rolling out Saturday early morning....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> Rolling out Saturday early morning....


:thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:sprint:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC VALLE DE COACHELLA ARE IN YUMA GETTING SOME REST FOR TOMORROW

FAMILIAGRAFIX WILL BE THERE IN THE AM


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Kicking it in the Cocopah Hotel, chilling for tomorrow.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

WE HAD A BLAST GUY'S AND GIRL'S NICE TOUCH ON THE PLAQUES AND FLOWERS FOR YOUR BETTER HALFS GUY'S 

CHOLO DJ DID IT AGAIN ROCKED THE SHOW SORRY WE DIDN'T MAKE THE AFTER PARTY BUT AFTER THE GOLDEN CORRAL AND SHOOTING A NICE CRUISE THRU YUMA WE WERE BEAT!!!!!

We got BEST BOMB 2 FIRST 1SECOND 2 THIRD AND YOU HOOKED ME UP WITH 1 TROPHIE THANKS FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY NEXT YEAR WE WILL TRY TO BRING THE WHOLE FLEET RICK. 

AGAIN THANKS. CANDY MAN IS BAD ASS AND MR LRD ROCK HIS SET 



SEE YOU SOON BUD!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

AS SOON AS I GET HOME I WILL POST SOME PICS!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> AS SOON AS I GET HOME I WILL POST SOME PICS!!!!


Whas up player you home yet???? Lol. Dj cholo gets down huh. He hOoks us up on our events here too. TTT.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Pics? _


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8597 by familiagrafix, on Flickr




*​*A LIL TEASER!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_9319 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

BEST TRUCK IN THE SHOW



IMG_8654 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

BEST IN SHOW



IMG_8177 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_8176 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_9175 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

BEST BOMB IN THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!! STREET KINGZ CAR CLUB


IMG_8302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

FRANK CITY CRUISERS


IMG_8518 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_8697 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

TOP DOGG IN THE HOUSE


IMG_8927 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

TRINIS MEAN LEAN 67 SS IMPALA RAG!


IMG_9122 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

*
THE MIGHTY SKLIFER REPPIN THE VALLE DE COACHELLA IN YUMA WE HAD A BLAST THANKS RICK CHOLO DJ AND THE YUMA VALLE RAZA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LEAVING THE MOMO SO WHEN I GET HOME MORE PIC GOING BACK TO CALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9302 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9308 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9319 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> ...


Where can i see more ese! Facebook? :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Where can i see more ese! Facebook? :thumbsup:


AS SOON AS I GET HOME I'LL POST HERE AND COACHELLA VALLEY FORUM IN A COUPLE OF HRS THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

What a great time. My first trip to yuma and was I impressed, lot of really nice cars, and cool people. Not only did they pay out without any drama, but got more than expected:thumbsup: Not use to that, LOL These guys stick to there word and then some. Look forward to next year already uffin:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Want to thank UNITED DREAMS CC for a great day. First time doing a car show in AZ. everyone was great and met a lot of cool ass people. Thanks to DJ CHOLO for shoutting out our kettle corn and funnel cakes. Perfect day an can't wait to next years show.
GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN
AND FUNNEL CAKES.
NEW ILLUSIONS CC.
Valle de COACHELLA.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*PIC'S LOADING UP*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8927 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9299 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr
*

BEST IN BIKE ROLLERZ ONLY


*
IMG_9297 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


*
BEST IN SHOW AND CASINOS CHOICE



*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9303 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

*
BEST TRUCK

*
IMG_9302 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

*​BEST BOMB*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9302 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9292 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9291 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9291 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9288 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9284 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9283 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9281 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9278 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9275 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9271 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9270 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9268 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9266 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9265 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9263 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9262 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9260 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9258 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9251 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9246 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_9226 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9225 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr



IMG_9267 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr



IMG_9286 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_9300 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8895 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8884 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8879 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8871 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8867 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

_The Coronado Customs fam of Yuma Az had a great time at the show once again. Thanks again to United Dreams C.C. and Cocopah Casino and a special thanks to Big Perm and Cali Goerge from the Black Magic Hydraulics L.V. fam for showing support for the BMH team.:thumbsup:_


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

bikessssss


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pictures TTT.


----------



## la lokiss (Oct 25, 2011)

any pics of the bikes homie
please


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8427 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8428 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8432 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8433 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8437 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8442 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8444 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr

IMG_8630 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_GREAT PICS OMAR!!!!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _GREAT PICS OMAR!!!!!!! :thumbsup:_


THANKS BRO I SAVED A COUPLE FOR YOUR TOPIC!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Omar nice pics. Like hector just said. Good work player.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Omar nice pics. Like hector just said. Good work player.


THANKS PROFE I GET TONS OF LOVE THANK TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> THANKS PROFE I GET TONS OF LOVE THANK TO ALL OF YOU


Player whats not too love?? You hook it up and let the ones like me that didn't go see what went down.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Player whats not too love?? You hook it up and let the ones like me that didn't go see what went down.


PERFECTLY SAID BROTHER GRACIAS I TRY TO COVER ALL BASES LOADING SOME MORE TOMORROW


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

More pics coming soon from show and after party!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SIMON!!!!!



rgarcia15928 said:


> More pics coming soon from show and after party!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> More pics coming soon from show and after party!!


Hurry hurry!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


83bluemagic said:


>


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:


 uffin:


----------



## IRPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































Here you go homies, just a couple shots that I took at this show! I got more coming
-IR-


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_8597 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the guy on the right needs some meat on those arms que no?? Poor Raiders, y PURO PINCHE COWBOYS!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank to United Dreams again for the hospitality on the show AND my wife's and my 12th Anniversary. Looking forward to next year. We had a blast playing the good music, the dance contest, and that crazy ass set-tripping photographer. :bowrofl: Are there any pics of the dance contest???


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> the guy on the right needs some meat on those arms que no?? Poor Raiders, y PURO PINCHE COWBOYS!!!



there is a bunch of youtube videos under cocopah car show of the dance contest hahaha.....but the best contest was at the after party between...United Dreams and Spirit cc that was a battle for the ages hahaha


----------



## IRPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

Great Photos guys!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

More pics coming tomorrow


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>


Gracias for all your support homies


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Dam Good Show, United Dreams definatly raised the bar for Car shows in Yuma!!! Thanks for having us.... 
Mike, Coronado Customs! :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thank to United Dreams again for the hospitality on the show AND my wife's and my 12th Anniversary. Looking forward to next year. We had a blast playing the good music, the dance contest, and that crazy ass set-tripping photographer. :bowrofl: Are there any pics of the dance contest???


 THE DANCE CONTEST MY SON GOT ROBBED FOR LOKO....HAHAHAHA..THE ADULTS CONTEST WAS ALL UNIQUES HOMEY BUT WE HAD FUN AND WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR....


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thank to United Dreams again for the hospitality on the show AND my wife's and my 12th Anniversary. Looking forward to next year. We had a blast playing the good music, the dance contest, and that crazy ass set-tripping photographer. :bowrofl: Are there any pics of the dance contest???


HEY I JUST RAN OUT OF SPACE ON MY FLIKER I WILL REUP BY FRIDAY I HAVE TONS OF THE DANCE CONTEST WE HAD A BLAST LIKE ALWAYS BRO YOU ROCKED THE HOUSE AND WE TRULY LOVE AND RESPECT YOUR WAY OF INTERTANMENT BRO SAY HI TO THE WIFE AND KIDS SEE YOU SOON MIKE MR CHOLO DJ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It was fun...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

There will be more pics coming later today...thanks we worked our asses off and glad everyone enjoyed the show we striving to make it bigger and better every year


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

rgarcia15928 said:


> There will be more pics coming later today...thanks we worked our asses off and glad everyone enjoyed the show we striving to make it bigger and better every year


any video of the hop yet>


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Not yet but soon homie


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## uniques928 (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT for the hommies in united dreams. my kids told me it was a great show. hope to make it next year.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8766 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## IRPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

TopDogg said:


>




Great photo Top Dogg!!!


----------



## IRPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome shots RGarcia!


----------



## IRPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome Shot Top Dogg!!


----------



## 714uniques (Feb 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_If your anywhere near Az please bring out your Bomba's and Impala's to this show....










You might make the latest issue of American Bombs, Lowlife and Impalas Magazines! 
Just added!
Lowrider Bikes, Most Members and Farthest Distant Car Club Awards! :yes:
_


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thank to United Dreams again for the hospitality on the show AND my wife's and my 12th Anniversary. Looking forward to next year. We had a blast playing the good music, the dance contest, and that crazy ass set-tripping photographer. :bowrofl: Are there any pics of the dance contest???



IMG_9068 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9054 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9052 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9042 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9037 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9032 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9029 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9025 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9021 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9016 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9012 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_9010 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_8998 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_8991 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_8987 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

IMG_8986 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

*Here you go CholoDj 
*
IMG_8972 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_9021 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_9016 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Omar thanks for all the pics homie........hope u can bring the entire street kings famila so we can party u guys sum firme vatos......keep them pics coming so everyone can see what kind of show we do...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Omar thanks for all the pics homie........hope u can bring the entire street kings famila so we can party u guys sum firme vatos......keep them pics coming so everyone can see what kind of show we do...


ANYTIME BRO GO TO THE COACHELLA VALLEY FORUM AND SHOW THE SAME LOVE BRO THANKS!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9829 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*A LIL WORK WE DO AT THE SHOP!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

relaydone1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

viejitos1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

city cruisers by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

*​JUST SOME SHOW'S WERE HAVING IN THE DESERT!*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

we will be there for a few of those shows for sure homie...:thumbsup: hey you have any pics from the hop to post?? alot of people asking me for pics of hop homie...


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> we will be there for a few of those shows for sure homie...:thumbsup: hey you have any pics from the hop to post?? alot of people asking me for pics of hop homie...



IMG_8783 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8895 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


IMG_8867 by OMAR3CE, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_8790 by OMAR3CE1, on FlickrIMG_8798 by OMAR3CE1, on FlickrIMG_8809 by OMAR3CE1, on FlickrIMG_8815 by OMAR3CE1, on FlickrIMG_8821 by OMAR3CE1, on FlickrIMG_8838 by OMAR3CE1, on FlickrIMG_8840 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

N E VIDEOS OF THA HOP?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ANYTIME BRO GO TO THE COACHELLA VALLEY FORUM AND SHOW THE SAME LOVE BRO THANKS!




Damm, there you go set trippin again. :bowrofl:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks omar....will see u soon in cochella homie


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Damm, there you go set trippin again. :bowrofl:


*Q-VO MIKE WHENS YOUR NEXT EVENT?*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Thanks omar....will see u soon in cochella homie


*ANYTIME BRO JUST HIT US UP SO I CAN LET THE GUY'S KNOW!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ed1983 said:


> N E VIDEOS OF THA HOP?


BIG FISH SOON!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## nine4towncar (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in, since 2009


----------

